# Distressing news



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

A man died at Cadbury's today when 12 boxes of chocolate fell on him. His colleagues said they had heard him shout 'The milky bars are on me' but did not realise he was in trouble.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Milkybars are made by Nestle :roll:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Joke went well


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

haha that flopped


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Demessiah said:


> Milkybars are made by Nestle :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Made me giggle.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

A man died at Nestles today when 12 boxes of chocolate fell on him. His colleagues said they had heard him shout 'The milky bars are on me' but did not realise he was in trouble.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

that joke is so much more funier the second time round, made me laugh twice as much. :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Classic! :lol:


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Russ713 said:


> A man died at Nestles today when 12 boxes of chocolate fell on him. His colleagues said they had heard him shout 'The milky bars are on me' but did not realise he was in trouble.


There is always one comedian lol


----------

